# sand paper storage



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm on a massive reorganizing, clean-up, painting, fix stuff, campaign. i had sand paper everywhere and was buying grits I already had. i built this out of some used pine boards and panneling.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A great idea. Another example of fine woodworking skills to solve a problem.












 







.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That IS a great idea.... I use this to organize my sandpaper.

Fabian


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*file*

Its nice but mine was free!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Johnray,how do you know what grits are where?Haha...nothing a pen/pencil won't take care of.


Been meaning to make one of those for.....uhhh,too long.Thanks for the inspiration,BW


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work. I can see where that would go a long way to organizing your sandpaper. Awesome.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Simple and effective. Good job. Like you, I've bought many a pack of sandpaper only to find out I already had plenty of that grit. It's so much easier when they're properly sorted.

I use one of those metal desk "in/out" shelf-type things that I picked up at a thrift shop for a few dollars. I bought it so my wife could use it on her desk but she was happy with what she had. So it sat in the garage for months before I realized I could use it for my sandpaper. It's got 6 or 7 shelves on it. I was going to make a sandpaper rack similar to yours one day when I remembered the desk rack thingy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*alternate challege thread, sand paper storage anyone?*

You could even post up ideas from the past. Maybe someone will start a NEW thread? BW? I got nuthin' myself. Prolly have to weld up somethin'...you think?  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's disappointing that a project like this incorporating such exemplary woodworking skills, wasn't posted as a step by step tutorial for the build. From bare stock preparation to the intricate joinery techniques would be a benefit to others that would want their very own sandpaper storage. Some are very unique and creative.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> It's disappointing that a project like this incorporating such exemplary woodworking skills, wasn't posted as a step by step tutorial for the build. From bare stock preparation to the intricate joinery techniques would be a benefit to others that would want their very own sandpaper storage. Some are very unique and creative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said with his tongue firmly embedded in his cheek..... :blink: bill


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

The next time I start a new project I'll do that. Never rely tought about it. It will be like teaching woodshop again only on line.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnray said:


> The next time I start a new project I'll do that. Never rely tought about it. It will be like teaching woodshop again only on line.


I'm really looking forward to it. If you are willing to do that, maybe some members will give you some suggestions for what they would like to see...like something that has never been done before on this forum.

For starters, I can't remember if anybody posted a build of a pencil holder, possibly one that would be a design match to the sandpaper holder. Another shop necessity might be a wood block paper weight. 

Well, I'm off now to think about some possible ideas for you. I will put on my thinking cap. It's a leather beanie type like this, except the propeller fell off last year.












 







.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

I lucked out. When our local office downsized a few years ago, I got one of these paper organizers for free that I use for sandpaper storage.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

My wifes work was giving away thier old file cabinets a couple years ago. I put one in my shop and use a drawer with dividers for my sandpaper. Other drawers are used for finishes and other junk I dont need laying around.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> [...]like something that has never been done before on this forum.
> 
> For starters, I can't remember if anybody posted a build of a pencil holder, possibly one that would be a design match to the sandpaper holder. Another shop necessity might be a wood block paper weight[...]
> .


:laughing: thx, C-man I just sprayed coffee on my phone when I got to "pencil hol" lol... and I had already read this back when!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Now that I'm stocked up on sarcasm for the day....:laughing:

When I taught shop we had a paper holder like Johnray built. Lately I keep my abrasive stuff in a pile - some in the garage and some in the basement wood shop. Not the best system. 

A few weeks ago I was walking around a Sears hardware store and they had a special on a sandpaper holder that was a file folder like Fabian linked to (with fewer pockets) already stocked with paper for $10. Probably not the best sandpaper but will probably do for hand sanding. I thought the file folder idea was cool, too, as it keeps the paper clean. And the price was right!

Bill


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

i use a brown paper sack that the hardware store put them in. 

maybe thats why i keep buying 150grit and 180grit only to get home, move the box where i keep my hand planes, only to discover a bag full of 150 and 180 grit paper?


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Um, can somebody get to work on that pencil holder thingy? I gotta bunch of pencils of different types (#2's and at least three types of carpenter pencils I expect) all mixed together in an old beer mug so it's hard to find what I need. I am in desperate need of the same type of organizational know how that johnray brought to the sandpaper conundrum.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

HandToolGuy said:


> Um, can somebody get to work on that pencil holder thingy? I gotta bunch of pencils of different types (#2's and at least three types of carpenter pencils I expect) all mixed together in an old beer mug so it's hard to find what I need. I am in desperate need of the same type of organizational know how that johnray brought to the sandpaper conundrum.


I use one of those accordian file thingies to sort and organize my pencils. I'm very proud of my pencil storage system. In fact, it's hands-down the single greatest feature of my shop.

Hehe, I'm so full of it it hurts.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I use one of those accordian file thingies to sort and organize my pencils. I'm very proud of my pencil storage system. In fact, it's hands-down the single greatest feature of my shop.
> 
> Hehe, I'm so full of it it hurts.


Pictures please. Remember, if you don't post pictures, it didn't happen....um, did I get that right, firemedic?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Cabinetman, Was that beanie hat equipped with an electric or and old fashioned hand crank propeller???:blink:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Cabinetman, Was that beanie hat equipped with an electric or and old fashioned hand crank propeller???:blink:


I'm betting it's powered by candy canes and lollipops :yes:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

*Salvaging a Paper Storage File ---- How ?*

Ok. I have one of those Stationary cubby Holes that is taking up space now in my office.

It will be perfect in a new life for sandpaper storage seeing I do not know what i have got at a glance. But, it is too wide, I do not have the space and do not need that many storage holes.

So, what is the best way to cut it down so it is two spaces wide. I know if I just hack into it, the cut edge is going to look a bit ordinary and even though it is not needed in the office I do not really want to savage it to do a job in the workshop.

Pete

Ps

Even though in the photo the two outside spaces seem wider than the two insides one in fact they are all approx 9 inches. give or take a smidgen out on all of them. Nothing as big a difference as it appears below.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

On second thoughts looking at it using it for sandpaper might be a waste. I will have to find something else for it or leave it where it is.

Even though it is cardboard , there must be a better use for it in the workshop then sandpaper.

Pete


----------



## martinez (Jan 30, 2012)

I use old peanut butter jars w lids to seperate my pencils, pens, and markers.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mike1950 said:


> Cabinetman, Was that beanie hat equipped with an electric or and old fashioned hand crank propeller???:blink:


I really miss that beanie. As for the propeller, I'm thinking it was mentally actuated...maybe not. Whenever I wore that cap to a Woodcraft store, or the lumberyard, they all were glad to see me because they all smiled when I walked in.:yes:










 







.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I really miss that beanie. As for the propeller, I'm thinking it was mentally actuated...maybe not. Whenever I wore that cap to a Woodcraft store, or the lumberyard, they all were glad to see me because they all smiled when I walked in.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Yeah! A true "Ball Four" moment!


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have THE answer to the pencil problem. Didn't take long to make. (Sorry, I forgot to take shots of the build.)

I'm thinking that now I might need a roll around cart so that my pencils and other supplies will be real handy when I need 'em.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

You should sell that on eBay.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

HandToolGuy said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have THE answer to the pencil problem. Didn't take long to make. (Sorry, I forgot to take shots of the build.)
> 
> I'm thinking that now I might need a roll around cart so that my pencils and other supplies will be real handy when I need 'em.


Love the rainbow colored figure on that wood - What tropical exotic is that? And the joinery looks superb - what did you use, hidden dovetails or splined miters? Of course the style is way over the top - you must have bought plans from someone. With craftsmanship like that you could make a killing selling those on flea-bay.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

HandToolGuy said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have THE answer to the pencil problem. Didn't take long to make. (Sorry, I forgot to take shots of the build.)
> 
> I'm thinking that now I might need a roll around cart so that my pencils and other supplies will be real handy when I need 'em.


I don't know man. It's attractive, sure, but how will you tell your pencils from your scissors or glue bottles? I'm thinking something more like this is needed:










Only, a LOT bigger. I have a lot of pencils to sort:










And that's just my #2's.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Steve, I am totally gobstoppered. That is an awesome design & way better than mine.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hehe, just so that no one takes me seriously (in case one can't detect the oozing sarcasm) I will just state that I found those two pictures I just posted via Google Images. I did not make that box. I like it though.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

handtool, i lold. nice. what finish did you use? was it oil based or latex? and is the different colors inlayed?

oh, and i'm almost 100% certain he got the plans for that from, wait for it.....Ted!!!!


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, I confess that I didn't make my box either. Cobbed the photo off of eBay, actually. I would build it but I'm not sure that my skills are up to it.

Hmmm...I don't know this Ted. Could one of you fellows approach him about making a set of plans for me?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, one thing is clear from the looks of this thread...

johnray is the only one here who can build their own organizers :notworthy:

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Well, one thing is clear from the looks of this thread...
> 
> johnray is the only one here who can build their own organizers :notworthy:
> 
> --------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom



That MS degree is Master of Sandpaper.... I was wrong :yes:thought it was Mis-Spelling :yes:


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

*I know this thread has run it's course, but......*

I felt a little guilty about not sharing a picture of my sand paper organizer.. I guess I should have done a step by step build thread but it's too late now, sorry..


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

firemedic said:


> ...johnray is the only one here who can build their own organizers...


Speaking of whom, whatever happened to the OP?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*shhhh*



PPBART said:


> Speaking of whom, whatever happened to the OP?


ask tom aka firemedic.... :blink:
he could be downloading some more plans from Ted?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> ask tom aka firemedic.... :blink:
> he could be downloading some more plans from Ted?


I can neither confirm nor deny the whereabouts of anyone :whistling2:

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

This is gonna get good :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

firemedic said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny the whereabouts of anyone :whistling2:


What missing person? WE never had this conversation...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> What missing person? WE never had this conversation...


Missing? Who said anyone was missing?

Not me :no:





sama:

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> ask tom aka firemedic.... :blink:
> he could be downloading some more plans from Ted?


Perhaps, just perhaps, the OP *IS* Ted. Have YOU ever seen the two of them in the same room together? Me neither. Now I don't want to start any rumors or anything but, personally, I find that very suspicious. Just saying. And oops, I've already said too much. :huh:

You didn't hear it from me.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nahhhh... Ted has much better spelling an grammar! :laughing:

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Nahhhh... Ted has much better spelling an grammar! :laughing:
> 
> --------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


 
Don't underestimate Ted. He may just reverse his hands on the home row to appear to be illiterate. I wouldn't put it past him. One thing he hasn't been able to hide is his unscrupulous greed, that shines through just fine. I also think a lot of Ted's stuff is actually reviewed by an editor.....of the magazine he ripped it off from.


----------



## MikeP60 (Dec 21, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> That IS a great idea.... I use this to organize my sandpaper.
> 
> Fabian


I would miss place it!!!:blink:


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*new sand paper box*

After all your negative comments about my quicky box, I made a nicer 1.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that looks alot like this one..*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/sand-paper-box-34712/ It's too nice for sandpaper. :yes: bill


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

johnray said:


> After all your negative comments about my quicky box, I made a nicer 1.


Hmm... isn't this a coffin for your beloved late turtle?:laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

AlWood said:


> Hmm... isn't this a coffin for your beloved late turtle?:laughing:


Turtle :laughing: hahahahaha Heeheehee oooh hohohohohooo bwahahahaha.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Turtle storage! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnray said:


> After all your negative comments about my quicky box, I made a nicer 1.


Nice looking box! How difficult was it to scuff it and jam dust in the cracks? Very convincing job on making it look like it came from a flea market / estate sale / grandma's house. I must learn this skill!

...
Previously on johnboy builds a box:


johnray said:


> The next time I start a new project I'll [take pictures of the build.] Never rely tought about it. It will be like teaching woodshop again only on line.



Ok... Sooooo???? Build pictures? I thought you were going to teach Woodshop again only online...? We all have so much to learn!!! Quit holding out! Teach me oh great Yoda of the fleas! Teach us all!!!

~tom


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You make very good points Tom. I remember that. I was also hoping for the build.as well.....Oops maybe next time. Lol


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

yous guys are vicious. :laughing:


----------



## ShaneLyall (Jan 12, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Well, one thing is clear from the looks of this thread...
> 
> johnray is the only one here who can build their own organizers :notworthy:
> 
> --------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


 
I beg to differ kind Sir! LOL!
My number 2 holder....wait...that didn't sound rite!










My high tech mounting system is a drywall screw into douglas fir.

My sandpaper er..holder. 










Happy to say I spent less than a penny for the screw on both of my projects! Sorry, no build pics this time.


----------

